# Gay battling with inconsistency



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Grizzlies rookie Gay battling with inconsistency
Mark Weber/The Commercial Appeal 

By Marlon W. Morgan
Contact 
January 11, 2007

There have been moments this season when Rudy Gay has clearly shown why Grizzlies president Jerry West traded Shane Battier to acquire the eighth player picked in last year's NBA draft. 
Take the 22-point, eight-rebound performance against Golden State on Jan. 3, for instance, when Gay helped the Grizzlies score a team-record 144 points. Or the 21-point, seven-rebound outing he had in a heartbreaking, last-second loss to Miami Dec. 2. And the career-high 23-point, seven-rebound night at Dallas Nov. 18. 

But Gay has also had his share of forgettable nights, too. Like 0-for-4 for zero points against the Lakers on Nov. 12. Then there was the erase-from-the-memory Nov. 20-21 games against Orlando and Cleveland. The combined stat line: 2-17, four points. The Mike Fratello era ended with Gay averaging five points in his final five games under the former coach. 

In his first 36 games in the NBA, Gay has seen the highs and lows of rookie life. His struggles have come not only in trying to prevent the lows, but to cope when they occur. 

''It gets frustrating sometimes,'' Gay said. ''You just go back and think about what I could have done better.'' 

Interim coach Tony Barone, Sr., who has coached Gay for six games now, said Gay has a tendency to hang his head when things aren't going well. 

''I think that he gets frustrated,'' Barone said. ''He has disappointment lags. He's got to try to get over that. When you make a mistake, you get back. You take a shot that isn't a good shot, then maybe you go and get the offensive rebound. 

''I think that the area that he is going to have to really focus in on from this point on is his mental approach to the game in every game. I think he has to come into every game with a game plan. Part of that has to do with scouting reports. Part of that has to do with understanding how people are going to play you. His shot selection is going to be tested each game.'' 

Gay ranks fifth among NBA rookies in scoring, averaging 8.9 points a game. He was named the league's Rookie of the Month in November. 

Most rookies would be satisfied with their professional debut, but Gay said his sights were set much higher. He wanted to come in and make an instant impact, and after his regular-season debut of 21 points against the New York Knicks, it looked as if he'd do just that. But in the next game, he scored just two points against Charlotte, beginning his roller coaster season. 

''I'm trying to learn how to come out and play hard every night," Gay said. 

Gay's basketball talents are undeniable. At 6-9, he's played shooting guard, small forward and power forward. He can take defenders off the dribble, finish on the break and hit jumpers. 

One of his biggest problems, though, has been shot selection. Gay is shooting just 39.5 percent from the floor, and 25.6 percent from 3-point range. 

''It's a learning experience for him,'' teammate Stromile Swift said. ''Obviously, you can see the potential and the talent that he has. He's going to be a great offensive player, and he has the capability of being a great defensive player. It just takes time. Once he gets his feet wet and learns the game and understands the game better, and understands the pace of how fast guys play, then he's going to be OK. 

''I think he has to come in and work hard every day, continue to work on his jump shot, and I think he should go to the basket more and draw fouls. If he has that in his game where he can get to the basket, once he starts doing that on a consistent basis, then he's going to be tough to stop.'' 

Gay is also learning that playing defense in the NBA is a lot tougher than it was at the University of Connecticut. The last couple of weeks have been especially tough on him, having to guard the likes of Tracy McGrady and Kobe Bryant. 

''It's crazy just thinking about it,'' he said. 

The last couple of games, Barone has used a 2-3 zone defense, which has helped take some of the pressures of man-to-man defense off Gay. But Barone knows it's an area his young player needs to improve. 

''He's going to have to guard a very good player every game,'' Barone said. ''There's no luxury of hiding him defensively. I don't think that works. That really isn't fair to him if we're trying to develop him as a player. He needs to accept the challenge of playing against very good players.'' 

In the up-tempo style under Barone, Gay is averaging nearly 10 points a game, and notes the style is more suitable to his game. With upcoming games against Minnesota, Chicago and Phoenix, Gay is looking forward to turning in a more consistent effort, one that will land him another rookie of the month honor before this season is over.

http://www.commercialappeal.com/mca/grizzlies/article/0,1426,MCA_475_5271611,00.html


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

What are you Grizz fans thinking about him so far ? Disappointed or typical rookie growing pains ?


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Less than impressive

Disappointing

worrisome

troubling

poorly coached

confused


----------



## Chef (Nov 24, 2002)

He needs to work on his ballhandling. 

I think he is struggling the way he struggled in college.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

croco said:


> What are you Grizz fans thinking about him so far ? Disappointed or typical rookie growing pains ?


All talent and no guts/desire/mental toughness. He fits in perfect!

He's our least impressive rookie. 

If you don't count Tarence Kinsey, which I don't. Talk about a guy who doesn't belong in the league.


----------



## Chef (Nov 24, 2002)

Rawse said:


> All talent and no guts/desire/mental toughness. He fits in perfect!
> 
> He's our least impressive rookie.
> 
> If you don't count Tarence Kinsey, which I don't. Talk about a guy who doesn't belong in the league.



Scouting reports were right I guess...


----------



## Kapitalistsvin (Mar 30, 2006)

Auch... that sounds much worse than what I've seen elsewhere. His stats are ok I think. He seems to get the hustle cats allright. I have seen a couple of games, and I really think he was ok. He can get his jumper of against anyone, and as long as he's also crashing the boards and busting his butt against the best wingman on the oposing team, then I won't complain.

Why are you so dissapointed Rawse and MemphisX?


----------



## Kapitalistsvin (Mar 30, 2006)

I don't get it... thought the idea with the new coach was to give the youngsters playing time!?

Why is Gay not a regular starter with 30 min per game... let him play through his mistakes.


----------



## Kapitalistsvin (Mar 30, 2006)

For now I will put my trust in Draftexpress instead of the very pessimistick atmosphere on this board. Here is the secon instalment of their Rudy Gay watch:

http://draftexpress.com/blogs.php?blogid=8


----------



## Zeus (Jul 1, 2002)

Gay isn't battling with inconsistency, he's battling with suckiness. It's the same old, same old. Under Jerry, the Grizzlies have never drafted a contributor, yet everyone keeps overestimating our picks, calling them all future ROYs.


----------



## Kapitalistsvin (Mar 30, 2006)

Im a little shocked here... how can you mid-january have given up all hope for this kid? He is what? - 19 years old!? Has played for a malfunctioning team with no playmaker in the beginning of the season, and is now suffering from some crazy attempt by the coach of regaining legitimacy for the club by letting the vets go all in.

DraftExpress points out a major difference in his game, between receiving the ball in the wing and in the post. In the post he seems to have confidence and play a smooth efficient style of basketball. In the wing its very different, as he in no way has looked confident.

Statswise I think hes steal and block per game looks pretty promising. It sugests that he does have amazing athletic ability, and does hustle when given the chance.

I think Gay could be an imidiate impact player, if the team played to his strenghts. Set him up inside, find him on the fastbreak, and make it a little simple for him. Don't try to make him T-Mac from day one, as he has never seemed comfortable in that role (not in college, not in the NBA).


----------



## Zeus (Jul 1, 2002)

Given up on him mid-January? I gave up on him on draft day (prior to draft day, actually). Jerry does not have a good draft record with the Grizzlies. Gay wasn't exactly described as a can't miss pick. He had a lot of criticism from scouts, including lazy play.


----------



## Kapitalistsvin (Mar 30, 2006)

Zeus said:


> Given up on him mid-January? I gave up on him on draft day (prior to draft day, actually). Jerry does not have a good draft record with the Grizzlies. Gay wasn't exactly described as a can't miss pick. He had a lot of criticism from scouts, including lazy play.


Muahahaha... ok, didn't know your track record. He isn't lazy though, he is quite a hustler, but isn't very assertive or dominant. But getting after all those steals and blocks comes from hustling and being willing to do all the small things.

I think he can be Darius Miles with a Shane Battier's attitude. Muahaha... didn't know you would prefer any of the guys ranked lower... who should it be then?


----------



## Zeus (Jul 1, 2002)

Who should what be?


----------



## Kapitalistsvin (Mar 30, 2006)

Who should the Grizz have landed from the draft if not Gay? No one drafted later than him has nearly as much promise, and no one in front of him has shown any definate signs of superiority.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

It's premature to give up on the guy at a time where most rookies are hitting the "rookie wall," but I've been pretty disappointed with his play so far. He does have some games where he looks like the next big thing (Boston, New York - 3OT), but in the 20+ other games, he's played timid and not too smart at all. He seems to have a weak handle as well. It's just impossible at this point to say which Rudy Gay is going to show up at which game, which is frustrating. Can't figure him out at all, but I wouldn't trade him either unless we got a clearly-better player in return.

If we didn't have Lowry already, I'd trade Rudy for Sergio Rodriguez. Also if we didn't have Lowry already, I'd...trade him for Lowry.


----------



## Kapitalistsvin (Mar 30, 2006)

Rawse said:


> If we didn't have Lowry already, I'd trade Rudy for Sergio Rodriguez. Also if we didn't have Lowry already, I'd...trade him for Lowry.


Hehe... Im still full of hope for this kid. To me it is central that he doesn't seem to mind doing all the little things. So even if he will never become T-Mac, then he won't become the lazy Darius Miles either.


----------



## Kapitalistsvin (Mar 30, 2006)

Muahaha... he's having a heck of a game right now (so it seems boxscore wise anyways).


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Kapitalistsvin said:


> Muahaha... he's having a heck of a game right now (so it seems boxscore wise anyways).


He had a real good game defensively and took good shots. 

He definitely needs to work on his handles because he loses 2-8 points per game because he lacks confidence in his dribble.


----------



## Kapitalistsvin (Mar 30, 2006)

MemphisX said:


> He had a real good game defensively and took good shots.
> 
> He definitely needs to work on his handles because he loses 2-8 points per game because he lacks confidence in his dribble.


But it isn't that many rookies that actually have good games on the defensive end. His FG% was nice, 7 of 11. But the assists tells me that he isn't as lost and without confidence as some (notch notch) might sugest. How did he score? Did he actually create those assists, or just swing the ball?


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Kapitalistsvin said:


> But it isn't that many rookies that actually have good games on the defensive end. His FG% was nice, 7 of 11. But the assists tells me that he isn't as lost and without confidence as some (notch notch) might sugest. How did he score? Did he actually create those assists, or just swing the ball?


One assist came on a 2-on-1 fastbreak with Rudy and Mike Miller. The other one, IIRC, he was just in the flow of the offense.

Before he hit that three-pointer, I believe all of his points were either at the rim or smart jump shots. His shot selection and mentality were terrific last night. There was a play where he tried to posterize Dalembert. The ball hit the rim and went out of bounds (he was fouled, too), but I loved the aggressiveness nonetheless.

Hope to see more games like that from him. Fun to watch.


----------



## Kapitalistsvin (Mar 30, 2006)

> One assist came on a 2-on-1 fastbreak with Rudy and Mike Miller. The other one, IIRC, he was just in the flow of the offense.


But he didn't only have two... he had 4! Well, looking forward to more of this stuff.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Kapitalistsvin said:


> But he didn't only have two... he had 4! Well, looking forward to more of this stuff.


Typo, my mistake. I meant to stick an "S" on the end of "other one."


----------



## Kapitalistsvin (Mar 30, 2006)

:cheers:


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Rudy with another strong performance:

17 pointsm(7-12, 2-4 from deep)
5 rebounds
3 assists
1 block
1 steal

He is getting his in Matrix fashion. No plays being run for him right now.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

I think that was the first time he had two good games in a row.


----------



## Kapitalistsvin (Mar 30, 2006)

croco said:


> I think that was the first time he had two good games in a row.


But he is also a very young rookie on a messed up team that is trying to win, not pad his stats.

Deron Williams was strugling mightily this time last year... he's pretty ok right now. So - Im full of hope.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Right now I feel somewhat ok with the off season trade. Battier is such a important part and warrior on our team. SO I feel as of now Houston got the better end of the stick. But as for the future, who knows right now.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Wow, eight minutes tonight for him. He is really going to die on the bench.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

I haven't been able to watch Grizz games lately, but his numbers and shooting percentages have been very solid in the last four games. Is he finally starting to look more comfortable on the court ?


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

croco said:


> I haven't been able to watch Grizz games lately, but his numbers and shooting percentages have been very solid in the last four games. Is he finally starting to look more comfortable on the court ?


He looks so much more relaxed out there right now. I think the game's really slowed down for him lately. He's been terrific the last two wins and solid in the last two losses.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Rawse said:


> He looks so much more relaxed out there right now. I think the game's really slowed down for him lately. He's been terrific the last two wins and solid in the last two losses.


Good news. :clap2:


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Gay looked like a superstar in the making tonight. He had some very impressive drives, dunks, and even 3-pointers. Looking at the box score, 31 points, 6 rebounds, and 2 blocks on 13-19 shooting, 3-3 from 3.


----------



## Kapitalistsvin (Mar 30, 2006)

He looks lige the best player in the draft right now. Roy might still be ROY, but Gay really could have a top level around TMAc/Matrix. But as for right now, he's right there at the top of the rookie list.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Kapitalistsvin said:


> He looks lige the best player in the draft right now. Roy might still be ROY, but Gay really could have a top level around TMAc/Matrix. But as for right now, he's right there at the top of the rookie list.


Unbelievable Shelden Williams went before him.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

I thought he played very good last night. 

I am not sure if I would take him over Josh Smith yet (ask me in 2 years), but I would definately take him over Marvin Williams. 

(HS Class of 2004)


----------

